

Emoji are “mathematically” more secure than passwords - dvdyzag
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/emoji-password/story?id=31774933

======
dvdyzag
Company blog post claims 480 times more permutations[1] are harder to crack
then 4 digit passcodes.

[1] [http://www.intelligentenvironments.com/info-centre/press-
rel...](http://www.intelligentenvironments.com/info-centre/press-releases/now-
you-can-log-into-your-bank-using-emoji-1)

